# Tax Season



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2016)

How many of you are filing this year?


>Have you filed already?

>Are you the type to file taxes as soon as possible or wait until the very last moment? 

>Getting a Refund or are you owe money?

>For those getting refunds what are you planning to do it: Savings, home improvement project, paying off debts, etc???


I already filed my taxes and I'm getting the usual 2K. And since I don't have any major purchases this year, every single penny is going into my savings.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 26, 2016)

My w-2 arrived today and I had some free time, I just hit Continue on Turbotax a lot cause I have no dependents, debts, additional incomes or anything


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 26, 2016)

I dunno yet, this'll be my first time, ummm no w2's yet.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 26, 2016)

Not tax, but tuition fee should be due by the end of this week.

I'll use the left-over money to pay back some of my student debt.

My current source of income is a scholarship which in volume is equivalent to having a salary, so I can actually pay back my old debt with "real money" rather than borrowed money.


----------



## Vix (Jan 26, 2016)

Haven't even gotten my W2 yet brooooo


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 27, 2016)

Haven't gotten my W2 yet.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2016)

Filed mine a few weeks ago, expected a return in next week or so.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 30, 2016)

I'll do mine in a couple weeks. Waiting on one last interest statement. 

I usually get an almost-full Federal refund because I'm in graduate school & we get breaks. 

I always have to pay with State though. 

I'll put half of it away, and half towards travel money for a summer trip.


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 30, 2016)

Haven't filed yet. Owed 1k last year, but updated my W4 so hopefully it's closer to even this year. Will probably file tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 31, 2016)

I'll probably wait until the last minute.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 31, 2016)

Got them in for both my jobs.

Plan to file wed or thurs next week, expecting the usual refund amount (plus or minus a bit). Might buy a new ipod or -finally- join you young'uns and get one of them newfangled tablets. Rest will go into savings most likely.


----------



## Impact (Jan 31, 2016)

Moritsune said:


> Haven't filed yet. Owed 1k last year, but updated my W4 so hopefully it's closer to even this year. Will probably file tomorrow if I remember.



I owe about 1.5k so I'm not expecting any return this year  

One more year and I'll finally be free of that


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah, mine last year was due to accidentally claiming a deduction I wasn't eligible for on my W4, due to the wording on the W4 making it seem like I should. Ended up getting just over $800 back this year thanks to property taxes, would have owed about $100 if it weren't for them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 31, 2016)

Moritsune said:


> Yeah, mine last year was due to accidentally claiming a deduction I wasn't eligible for on my W4, due to the wording on the W4 making it seem like I should. Ended up getting just over $800 back this year thanks to property taxes, would have owed about $100 if it weren't for them.



You can still amend last year's taxes if you want to try to get some of that money back. Four or five years ago I said I was a dependent by accident. Ended up having to pay 800$ or so when in reality I should have gotten a refund of probably around 1,200$. I didn't realize I could make amendments until it was past the deadline to make them, though.

So I was basically screwed out of 2000$. I'm still so pissed at myself for that.


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 31, 2016)

Nah, I legitimately owed it. Based on the W4 wording I claimed head of household, but when I read the actual description when filing I realized I made a mistake, so they had been taxing me less than they should have the whole year, all fixed now though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2016)

PikaCheeka said:


> You can still amend last year's taxes if you want to try to get some of that money back. Four or five years ago I said I was a dependent by accident. Ended up having to pay 800$ or so when in reality I should have gotten a refund of probably around 1,200$. I didn't realize I could make amendments until it was past the deadline to make them, though.
> 
> So I was basically screwed out of 2000$. I'm still so pissed at myself for that.



I had to make an amendment last year after receiving another tax document a few days after I initially filed my taxes. It was a pain since that meant mailing the amendment while my original filing was electronic. 

In the end, I received an extra $30.


----------



## Vix (Jan 31, 2016)

got both my W2s yesterday, probably will do it next weekend.


----------



## Kage (Feb 8, 2016)

I have filed, I normally wait until the last minute and every penny of my refund is going into my savings. Disappointed that making *slightly* more this year refunded me _considerably_ less than last year


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2016)

Getting my refund deposited in my account tomorrow according to the IRS.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 8, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> Getting my refund deposited in my account tomorrow according to the IRS.



Yeah, I'm showing pending deposits for my refund and my bonus to hit my account tomorrow. Unfortunately I have to set it all aside in case I need it for moving this year.


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 13, 2016)

I'll probably do mine next weekend. Expecting to get a slight refund, so that'll be nice.


----------



## Muah (Feb 13, 2016)

Tried to file with turbo tax... it sucked.


----------



## kire (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah I filed asap..and had to wait 3 fucking weeks for the damn refund!  It has NEVER taken this long before..

I am pissed.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 19, 2016)

Did you file electronically?  That seems super long.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 19, 2016)

Just got my last 1098 for our investments and capital gains so was able to give my accountant a ring. He is a mad genius with taxes and knows loopholes for loopholes. The catch is he only files with paper but whatevs he picks up all my stuff at my house and then drops it to me when he's done.


----------



## NeoDestiny (Feb 22, 2016)

I filed everything right away with TurboTax so it was pretty quick and painless. Every single penny is going directly towards finishing college.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 22, 2018)

I got one W2 today, just waiting for the one for my other job to come now. I like to file them myself as soon as possible, and have it direct deposited to my account.  Most of what I get back will be going towards a bill, but I'd like to buy myself something at least.


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2018)

Hell yeah! Gonna slide it into my savings.


----------



## TaoCS (Jan 29, 2018)

I looked at this and thought it was going to be about the podcast . I'm at uni so the only tax on me is my time.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 29, 2018)

Hell yeah, got all of my W2s, now I'm ready to file


----------

